# Beman Carbon Flash Arrows



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I use the 570's and they work pretty good for a cheap arrow. You won't cry if you lose one or destroy one, like me.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

This is a third generation pultruded carbon target arrow

the first generation was world class Beman (French Made) DIVA S target arrows (Ann Hoyt used to sell these things by the boat loads-I still have some). The lighest-about a 1000 spine was termed 16, then 17 etc. The 3-4 smallest were 13/64, the heavier ones 19-21 were 14/64. Carbon flash were cheaper hunting arrows using the same type of nocks and started with a 35/50 15/64 size arrow (circa 1996)

then when Beman was sold to Easton, they had a couple runs of BEMAN CUB arrows-the first set had slip over target points with some funky looking slip on nocks that were the same as the french made arrows. In the late 90's Beman introduced a more precise grade of these arrows called Carbon racing which I believe may have been used by a medal winner or two at the WC's in Canada. those were discontinued but the club arrows remained with 26 being the lightest. The 1998-2000 era LAS catalogs show that the Carbon flash was discontinued

the cubs were discontinued a couple years ago and the flash appears to be nothing more than this arrow renamed. The best set up is to use the aluminum nock adapters though the easton slip on nocks are far better than the old french things. LAS-to the best of my knowledge-does not carry them

they are a good JOAD target arrow though hard to find with a metal detector UNLESS you use the nock adapter. I have new field shooters use them for obvious reasons


----------



## wte (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

Todd


----------

